# Just diagnosed



## frankjohnson (Jan 9, 2004)

Hello to everyone. I was diagnosed as having ibs the other day when i visited my local gp sick of being in pain at work. I am still researching ibs, as i am still new to all this







Good to know that this place exists and hope that i can talk to you lot for advice, so i can still party even though i have this ibs.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi!You wanna tell us a little about your symptoms and stuff?Also where are you from and where do you work? Im from london, UK.Nikki


----------



## frankjohnson (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah ok then.







Well i am currently based in the suffolk area,(i tend to move around quite a bit). I have been working as a chef and barman in one of the local pubs in bury st edmunds, for the past year, till i can get away and make my films.







My symptoms started quite a while ago,before i got this particular job, but i didn't think much of them till they got worse. I would be constipated for days, then when i would eventually pass stools, they were passed with this white stuff in them, before turning into funny shapes, then 'the ****s'.







But I'd also been really bloated and sore, and when i was eating things i felt worse.







So i bit the bullet and went to see the doc.He examined me, and told me i had ibs.







I am on medication at the minute and when it runs out i have to go see him again. He gave me some info about ibs, but i wanted to know more so i got on tinternet and found you lot. Am sitting here now feeling ****ty man.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

So what medication are you taking?? You did not have any diagnostic tests or anything? You should ask to have some tests to make sure nothing else is wrong.Nikki


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Yeah, you might want to have some actual tests done just to make sure there isn't something more serious going on. The problem with IBS is that it's a catch-all term for stomach problems that aren't anything else-- if it's NOT crohn's, if it's not colitis, etc...then it's IBS. You might want to have a colonoscopy, which sucks, but if they can for sure diagnose you with IBS, then they can perhaps put you on some medications or a stricter diet or something.Have you noticed that some foods bother you more than others? Food is one of my biggest IBS triggers.And of course you can still party


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi There!I have food triggers like erinjk. It's worth doing a food diary for a few weeks to see if anything makes it worse.Also if you are not prone to heartburn/ Acid Reflux try taking peppermint capsules with meals to aid digestion (this works wonders for me and I am mainly off the IBS meds now mainly just taking peppermint and magnesium). I had loads (and I mean loads) of tests done before IBS was diagnosed for me - it took years.See how the meds work and keep going to the Doctor (I only got somewhere when I kept pestering mine).


----------



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

Welcome to the group! I was diagnosed with IBS and GERD a few months back and just recently began psychiatrict treatment for the anxiety part of it. Turns out my IBS and GERD was caused by my anxiety. I am now on Celexa and Remeron for anxiety and depression and feeling great! My symptoms are almost all gone.







I know that I am not the only one on these boards that has benefited from psychiatrict help, and so I'm sure that others can attest to the helpfulness of it. Just something to think about! If you have any questions or just want to talk feel free to email or PM me. Take Care  Lindsay


----------



## Jumpstart55 (Dec 7, 2003)

Yeah, I have IBS and GERD too! (Sounds inviting). I have tried a lot of drug #### and herbal ####. I have just been on prozac from a mental health standpoint but it didn't help a damn bit. I have tried 4 GI's (no good) and a chiropractor which helped quite a bit. What types of therapy do they do with you besides drugs. What do celexa and remeron do?I want to be a cop (mucho stress) and i am writing my thesis for my masters in criminal justice (more stress). I have noticed that little events like going out to dinner or going to a meeting cause anxiety and tend to make my GERD and IBS worse. Thank god I don't have D or C just the pain and bloating.This should not happen because I am usually cool as a cucumber. Tell me more about what your experience has been


----------



## frankjohnson (Jan 9, 2004)

Well first off I want to say thanks for you all listening to me,I didn't realise people would be so nice etc etc







Right, enough bull****. I have been put on mebeverine hydrochloride, an antispasmodic which the doc says will help me








To be fair they don't seem to be doing much at all, so I will finish them off then go back and see what he says. I haven't had any more diagnostic tests, and to be honest I wouldn't know what to ask for, so I guess when I go back, I'll ask him. Work has been quite hard because of the ibs.I've been doing a lot of extra work, and getting pissed off,especially working in the kitchen.I found this made the ibs worse. So I am gonna do a food diary and try and chill and see what happens.(Going to Amsterdam in Feb)


----------

